# Airbnb



## ccwu (Nov 19, 2012)

Has anyone used airbnb.com to rent room or apartment?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 19, 2012)

ccwu said:


> Has anyone used airbnb.com to rent room or apartment?



CCWU,

I haven't personally but know some friends who have. They have been very satisfied.  My friends said the reviews were very helpful too.


Richard


----------



## ttt (Nov 19, 2012)

I use it to rent a stay in Seattle....Wasn't a 5 star resort, but the location was great.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 20, 2012)

I used it for NYC and Paris. I was satisfied w/NYC stay, not so much for Paris. 

But the same is true for hotels and timeshares.


----------



## Travelclam (Nov 20, 2012)

We used it in Croatia and were happy with it.  We wrote a nice review on the villa.  If you find it not satisfactory, you can write reviews on it for other people to reference it.


----------



## Chrisky (Nov 22, 2012)

I haven't used them, but I've read on other forums of people having problems.  If you rent from them you need to read all their fine print and follow their rules of how to contact the owners and how to pay for your rental and their cancellation policy.  Just be well informed.


----------



## lprstn (Nov 24, 2012)

I used for NYC and had a good experience. But it's just like any other for rent by owner service.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 24, 2012)

I looked at their offerings on my  trip to Norway and Sweden last summer but was not very impressed.  I ended up using booking.com and got better value for money.  As a result, it has not even crossed my mind to check them on subsequeent trips, although probably I should.


----------



## MaryH (Nov 25, 2012)

A friend used it for both renting out and renting to use and happy with it but you need to read it since it can vary.


----------



## ccwu (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you all.  I am thinking to try it next year when we plan to travel to Tokyo, Taiwan, and some other south Asian places there are very few timeshares for exchange.  

Your information is helpful.


----------

